# A little about the Pumpkinfarmer



## Pumpkinfarmer (Aug 4, 2008)

I am a newbie here but some will know me from other sites. I am married, have one child and have been haunting my yard for about 6 years now. I don't have a specialy like paper mache or monster mud but I admire all of those mediums. I work with wood mostly, and occasionally cardboard. I will post some pictures of my work soon as I figure this stuff out. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

welcome Pumpkin Farmer..
hope to see your pics soon 
get to posting and read the rules 
photobucket ..use img code


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi Pumpkinfarmer - and welcome.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Howdy...welcome to our little family.


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Welcome, you will find a lot of great ideas here.


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome PumpkinFarmer (... and ditto what Lilly said regarding Photobucket & img tags - it's a breeze to post pics that way!)


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

We here to help, advice, ideas....


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Welcome! Do you farm pumpkins? like for real I mean lol


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Welcome aboard. If you have trouble with photobucket you can create an album on this site, although you may need to meet the minimum requirement for number of posts before you can do so. The photo album here is a breeze. Just create a new album and browse for the pictures you want to upload from your PC.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Hey J !!! Welcome to Haunt Forum... I guarantee that you will love it here.


----------



## perdidoman (Dec 2, 2007)

*welcome PumpkinFarmer !!*


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Welcome and enjoy.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Welcome to the HauntForum, I'm glad that you have found our haunted home on the web. Get to posting, and please when you can share your work with us. Just like you we all dig that stuff!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

HELL O & WELCOME


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Welcome Pumpkin Farmer!!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome


----------

